# Young Oceans/Jon Tyson TGC



## britt.taylor81 (Aug 21, 2014)

I was wondering what views you may have on Young Oceans. I have enjoyed their mellow, hymn-like music. Very worshipful and focused. I have wondered about their beliefs. I know that they are from Trinity Grace Church in NY. The senior pastor in Jon Tyson. I have also checked his bio, but am still unsure. Would anyone happen to know of any reformed leanings?


----------



## britt.taylor81 (Aug 22, 2014)

Any thoughts?


----------



## yeutter (Aug 23, 2014)

I know nothing about Jon Tyson, but I listened to Young Oceans music and like it.


----------



## britt.taylor81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Its very good stuff. Wish I knew more about their leanings, but I still enjoy.

Hopefully, its not like Hillsong; who, for the most part, has solid songs, but hold to a prosperity gospel. I will not lead in any of their songs due to this truth.


----------

